# Manchin wants to raise age to 21 for gun purchases, doesn't see need for AR-15s



## 1srelluc (Jun 7, 2022)

Manchin wants to raise age to 21 for gun purchases, doesn't see need for AR-15s

Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia voiced his support Monday for raising the age to 21 for purchasing semi-automatic weapons and questioned why individuals need to own high-powered AR-15-style weapons, putting him at odds with Republicans who are resisting imposing any restrictions on access to firearms.
"I never thought I had a need for that type of a high-capacity automatic weapon," Manchin told CNN on Monday. "I like to shoot, I like to go out and hunt. I like to go out sports shooting. I do all of that. But I've never felt I needed something of that magnitude."
Manchin also said he "wouldn't have a problem on looking at" backing a ban on so-called assault weapons -- a proposal pushed by the White House and Democratic leaders, but that stands no chance of winning the needed 60-votes in the Senate.

*"It depends on what they, how they would approach it,"* Manchin said. "I'm open to anything that makes gun sense."


The comments from the Senate's most conservative Democrat -- who hails from a state with a strong gun culture -- show growing Democratic support for imposing tough new gun laws as senators try to see whether there can be any compromise with Republicans to deal with episodes of gun violence ravaging communities nationwide. The position underscores how the two sides still have a number of major disagreements to resolve as they race to cut a deal this week amid public outcry over mass shootings nationwide.

Manchin is part of a small bipartisan group of Senate negotiators trying to finalize a deal on guns. The negotiators are not discussing some of President Joe Biden's demands such as renewing the expired assault weapons ban, but they are looking at a handful of changes, including incentivizing states to enact red flag laws, which allow guns to be temporarily taken away from individuals deemed a danger to themselves or others, expand background checks on gun purchases, bolster the mental health care system and beef up school security. There is also discussion about new regulations on gun trafficking between states and potential new legislation on storing weapons safely at gun owners' residences.

*Given that there is a AR behind every blade of grass in WV it looks like he's giving himself a out.*


----------



## pknopp (Jun 7, 2022)

Well then, all they need is 10 more and then the Supreme Court to go along.

(the guns were stored safely at Adam Lanza's home)


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2022)

Not gonna happen. Word this morning that it's already off the table.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jun 7, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Not gonna happen. Word this morning that it's already off the table.


Link? 

Not being a smart ass, I'd just like to see what is going on with it.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Link?
> 
> Not being a smart ass, I'd just like to see what is going on with it.


Saw this last night and then heard it again from three news outlets this morning.









						Key GOP senators signal that raising age to buy semiautomatic weapons is off the table
					

The two leading GOP senators involved in gun talks on Capitol Hill signaled Monday evening that it's unlikely Congress will raise the age requirement for purchasing semiautomatic firearms to 21, instead saying they are looking at changing the criminal background check system to access juvenile...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 7, 2022)

The deal on guns is you obey the Constitution or shut the Hell up! Don't ya just hate reading how some yahoo leaves his firearm laying around and a young child finds it and never taught about firearms in a country of 400 million of them, far more than cars, by their Libtard shit for brains parents leaving you with the answer why they are shit for brains.


----------



## AMart (Jun 7, 2022)

If someone wants to get guns they will. The legal age to purchase alcohol is 21. It doesn't stop those under that age from getting alcohol. At most maybe 100 a year at most are killed from AR fire vs. thousands from handguns.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Manchin wants to raise age to 21 for gun purchases, doesn't see need for AR-15s
> 
> Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia voiced his support Monday for raising the age to 21 for purchasing semi-automatic weapons and questioned why individuals need to own high-powered AR-15-style weapons, putting him at odds with Republicans who are resisting imposing any restrictions on access to firearms.
> "I never thought I had a need for that type of a high-capacity automatic weapon," Manchin told CNN on Monday. "I like to shoot, I like to go out and hunt. I like to go out sports shooting. I do all of that. But I've never felt I needed something of that magnitude."
> ...


Disappointed Manchin doesn't understand an AR is not an automatic weapon.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Manchin wants to raise age to 21 for gun purchases, doesn't see need for AR-15s
> 
> Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia voiced his support Monday for raising the age to 21 for purchasing semi-automatic weapons and questioned why individuals need to own high-powered AR-15-style weapons, putting him at odds with Republicans who are resisting imposing any restrictions on access to firearms.
> "I never thought I had a need for that type of a high-capacity automatic weapon," Manchin told CNN on Monday. "I like to shoot, I like to go out and hunt. I like to go out sports shooting. I do all of that. But I've never felt I needed something of that magnitude."
> ...


Actually, I agree with him. He's not a loony Democrat, he's actually sane.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Manchin wants to raise age to 21 for gun purchases, doesn't see need for AR-15s
> 
> Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia voiced his support Monday for raising the age to 21 for purchasing semi-automatic weapons and questioned why individuals need to own high-powered AR-15-style weapons, putting him at odds with Republicans who are resisting imposing any restrictions on access to firearms.
> "I never thought I had a need for that type of a high-capacity automatic weapon," Manchin told CNN on Monday. "I like to shoot, I like to go out and hunt. I like to go out sports shooting. I do all of that. But I've never felt I needed something of that magnitude."
> ...


You have to remember that Joe Manchin over the years has been a Democrat voting Senator for a long while.









						Senator Joe Manchin's voting record
					

Senator Joe Manchin's voting record on Economics, Social Policy



					politicsthatwork.com


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 7, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Actually, I agree with him. He's not a loony Democrat, he's actually sane.


So does the age also go up for recruiting young men and women who will then be allowed to shoot automatic weapons and much worse?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 7, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> So does the age also go up for recruiting young men and women who will then be allowed to shoot automatic weapons and much worse?


That would be up to congress and the military. I am sure Manchin was referring to civilians. By your implied logic, civilians would also be allowed to possess nuclear arsenals.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 7, 2022)

Meh, there isn't any more reason to stop honest law abiding private citizens from buying military knockoffs than there is for stopping them from getting driver's licenses. IF they were really serious about decreasing gun crimes they would just ignore all the commies and criminals whining about 'racism n stuff' and have the police and FBI focus on where the real culprits lie instead of sending out all the dog whistles about Disarming Whitey, which is what they really mean when they say 'gun control'..


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 7, 2022)

Meathead said:


> That would be up to congress and the military. I am sure Manchin was referring to civilians. By your implied logic, civilians would also be allowed to possess nuclear arsenals.



The 2A fanatics don't have any more of a sense of scale than their fellow alkies and dopers on the left do. They're crazy and should be on the do not sell list themselves. Quite a  few people really are bad shots and need more rounds in self-defense cases.

And yeah, I don't need Goober up the street playing around with his surplus Russian nuclear warhead in his garage on Saturdays, nor his practicing with his 120 mm mortar or racing around in the streets in his surplus Abrams playing 'PAtton'.


----------



## miketx (Jun 7, 2022)

What about all the rifles that do the same thing an ar15 does but are called something else?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2022)

I’d like to see AR 15s treated the same as handguns

You have to be 21, get a permit, training and background check.

Also limit magazine size nationwide to 15 rounds


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 7, 2022)

Meathead said:


> That would be up to congress and the military. I am sure Manchin was referring to civilians. By your implied logic, civilians would also be allowed to possess nuclear arsenals.


And why not?  Law abiding citizens wouldnt use them unless a rogue nation went ballistic on US? Shouldnt we have the same privileges as those in Congress, who are protected by big guys who carry fully automatic weapons?  Are they any better then you and me?  I think not, for they are much more stupid, which is why they "think" they are better than me.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> What about all the rifles that do the same thing an ar15 does but are called something else?


 

Which one of these is an AR-15?


----------



## miketx (Jun 7, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> View attachment 654942 View attachment 654943
> 
> Which one of these is an AR-15?
> 
> View attachment 654944


I dunno...the black one?


----------



## miketx (Jun 7, 2022)

Or if the useless cowards stand around doing nothing.


----------



## miketx (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2022)

That Democrat sonofabitch better be careful about what he says about ARs.  I would bet that WVa is near the top of the list of states with per capita ownership of ARs.

Those union boys that might vote Democrat because their union bosses tell them to do it probably aren't going to want to give up their ARs.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 7, 2022)

miketx said:


> I dunno...the black one?


They are both the same, Ruger 10/22 just the black one looks "Scary" to progressives, but both shoot the little .22 caliber bullet.  Progressive slaves have no intelligence and would willingly give up their rights, just for a $1,400 check.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 8, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Republicans who are resisting imposing any restrictions on access to firearms.


A bit disingenuous. An 18 year old can’t even handle
 beer. What makes you think he can safely handle ANY firearm without supervision.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 8, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> They are both the same, Ruger 10/22 just the black one looks "Scary" to progressives, but both shoot the little .22 caliber bullet.  Progressive slaves have no intelligence and would willingly give up their rights, just for a $1,400 check.
> 
> View attachment 655028


One .223 has a muzzle velocity  three times the other .22.
Sounds like you didn’t know or have enough intelligence.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 8, 2022)

Manchin's security detail should be disarmed then.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> One .223 has a muzzle velocity  three times the other .22.
> Sounds like you didn’t know.


A semi auto .22 long will kill as well.  BTW a crossbow will kill, a compound bow will kill, a knife will kill, a hammer will kill, a baseball bat will kills, human hands will kill. etc. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jun 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> A bit disingenuous. An 18 year old can’t even handle
> beer. What makes you think he can safely handle ANY firearm without supervision.


Hell, I was using full-auto weapons on post and other firearms on the road when I just turned 19 and went to work for VDOC. 

I went out by myself on convict gun gangs every day toting two 6" S&W .38s and a 12 ga Remington Model 31 riot gun in charge of nine convicts. Nobody held my hand....The learning curve was steep. I was told what was expected and I did it.

I remember having to get my dad to buy me a Colt Detective Special for funerals, court, and such because I was not old enough yet.....Now did that make any sense?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> One .223 has a muzzle velocity  three times the other .22.
> Sounds like you didn’t know or have enough intelligence.


Dude, i posted the exact same weapon, Ruger 10/22 but one only has a "scary" modification to LOOK like an AR-15 but shoots the exact same bullet.  Typical of an ignorant baffoon.









						Gear Review: Archangel 10/22 Conversion Stock Kit :: Guns.com
					

Once, I got to sit in the driver’s seat of a Ferrari. A similar feeling came over me when a Surgeon CSR chambered in .308 was set in front of me.




					www.guns.com


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 8, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> A bit disingenuous. An 18 year old can’t even handle
> beer. What makes you think he can safely handle ANY firearm without supervision.


Funny, most 18 year olds in the Marines shoot any firearms safely.

Oh oh, it is the scary .223 bullet being loaded into an actual assault rifle....are you scared Doggyso.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 8, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Hell, I was using full-auto weapons on post and other firearms on the road when I just turned 19 and went to work for VDOC.
> 
> I went out by myself on convict gun gangs every day toting two 6" S&W .38s and a 12 ga Remington Model 31 riot gun in charge of nine convicts. Nobody held my hand....The learning curve was steep. I was told what was expected and I did it.
> 
> I remember having to get my dad to buy me a Colt Detective Special for funerals, court, and such because I was not old enough yet.....Now did that make any sense?


You can tell who has been in the military and who hasnt by how stupid they post about firearms.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 8, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Funny, most 18 year olds in the Marines shoot any firearms safely.
> 
> Oh oh, it is the scary .223 bullet being loaded into an actual assault rifle....are you scared Doggyso.


I guess you were never in the service. Teenage soldiers are SUPERVISED. You didn’t even read the post  correctly. Teens should not be using these weapons unsupervised. Plus they all have background checks and are continually trained and evaluated. Plus, soldiers are not allowed free carry of ANY FIREARM . So cut the bull shit of soldier  exception. You  sound like you never served. The huge differences is, soldiers are trained to kill…..under orders.

Btw, you would not diss a .223 if you were ever shot or shot some one else with one. It’s  a foolish statement.


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Funny, most 18 year olds in the Marines shoot any firearms safely.
> 
> Oh oh, it is the scary .223 bullet being loaded into an actual assault rifle....are you scared Doggyso.


But then occasionally we see former Marines do things like shoot up a Texas college or shoot the President.

It is not the gun or the training.  It is the mentality of the shooter.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I guess you were never in the service. Teenage soldiers are SUPERVISED. You didn’t even read the post  correctly. Teens should not be using these weapons unsupervised. Plus they all have background checks and are continually trained and evaluated. Plus, soldiers are not allowed free carry of ANY FIREARM . So cut the bull shit of soldier  exception. You  sound like you never served. The huge differences is, soldiers are trained to kill…..under orders.
> 
> Btw, you would not diss a .223 if you were ever shot or shot some one else with one. It’s  a foolish statement.


I am a veteran who served this great country, i know all about  weapons of war, and an AR-15 isnt a weapon of war...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> I am a veteran who served this great country, i know all about  weapons of war, and an AR-15 isnt a weapon of war...


Sure you were. You must have been a cook. The AR15 was the original rifle with select fire supplied to the air force personnel in Vietnam. . It only became known as the m16 when Colt started marketing a non select fire  version  for civilians.  Nearly all the training in the use of the AR15/m16 was done in SEMI AUTO mode. It’s a military weapon in either mode. Of course, you were a soldier ? You must have memory problems.
“ArmaLite first developed the AR-15 in the late 1950s as a military rifle….”


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure you were. You must have been a cook.


You arent from another site that went under are you?  Snowyfuckguy or something like that?  I was marksman 5 times, but that doesnt matter, because if the need comes for me to shoot, i wont waste ammo.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> A bit disingenuous. An 18 year old can’t even handle
> beer. What makes you think he can safely handle ANY firearm without supervision.




You think they have proper supervision in the middle of a fire fight in the mountains of Afghanistan?

YOu are an idiot.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Flash said:


> But then occasionally we see former Marines do things like shoot up a Texas college or shoot the President.
> 
> It is not the gun or the training.  It is the mentality of the shooter.


And without a gun, he shoots up nothing.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> You arent from another site that went under are you?  Snowyfuckguy or something like that?  I was marksman 5 times, but that doesnt matter, because if the need comes for me to shoot, i wont waste ammo.
> 
> View attachment 657883


I’m sure you shot your mouth off a few times before thinking. The AR15 was designed as a military rifle to be fired primarily in semi auto mode. You don't seem to waste factual information either. In basic training, if you ever had it, you fired the AR15/m16  in semi auto mode, the vast majority of the time.


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure you were. You must have been a cook. The AR15 was the original rifle with select fire supplied to the air force personnel in Vietnam. . It only became known as the m16 when Colt started marketing a non select fire  version  for civilians.  Nearly all the training in the use of the AR15/m16 was done in SEMI AUTO mode. It’s a military weapon in either mode. Of course, you were a soldier ? You must have memory problems.
> “ArmaLite first developed the AR-15 in the late 1950s as a military rifle….”


You are confused Moon Bat.

There is no military in the world that uses the AR-15 so it is not a military rifle.

I have 29 ARs and one M-16.

My ARs are only used for recreational purposes and for the unlikely event of self defense.  

My M-16 is used for the same purposes.

It is not the rifle that determines the use.  It is the shooter of that rifle.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I’m sure you shot your mouth off a few times before thinking. The AR15 was designed as a military rifle to be fired primarily in semi auto mode. You don't seem to waste factual information either. In basic training, if you ever had it, you fired the AR15/m16  in semi auto mode.




No, actually, it wasn't........you doofus.....

The FOIA request itself was prompted from a Nov. 2017 article in The Atlantic in which the magazine, unsurprisingly to anyone familiar with its anti-gun bent, attempted to bolster a claim that “these rifles were meant for the military, not civilians.”



> *“Colt sent a pilot model rifle (serial no. GX4968) to the BATF for civilian sale approval on Oct. 23, 1963. It was approved on Dec. 10, 1963, and sales of the ‘Model R6000 Colt AR-15 SP1 Sporter Rifle’ began on Jan 2, 1964,” *one critic of the article contended. “The M16 wasn’t issued to infantry units until 1965 (as the XM16E1), wasn’t standardized as the M16A1 until 1967, and didn’t officially replace the M14 until 1969.”






Original ATF AR-15 Classification Refutes Claim that Rifle ‘Not Meant’ for Civilians


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And without a gun, he shoots up nothing.




He uses a rental truck to kill even more people than a gun...

Rental trucks are deadlier than guns....

The muslim in Nice, France used a rental truck to kill 86 people....more people than in any mass public shooting in the U.S.....

In fact, 86 people murdered with that truck is a higher number than the total for every year of mass public shootings in the U.S. except for two years, since 1982...

If mass shooters switch to trucks, they will kill more people than with guns...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Flash said:


> There is no military in the world that uses the AR-15 so it is not a military rifle.


You can’t read can you. I can tell you were never in the military……or you’re too fking old to remember shit.
Both rifles were designed to be used primarily in semi auto mode dufus. The original AR15 had select fire. Colt marketed the civilian version as the AR15 without SF so they could entice toy soldiers like you to buy them. It worked.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> A semi auto .22 long will kill as well.  BTW a crossbow will kill, a compound bow will kill, a knife will kill, a hammer will kill, a baseball bat will kills, human hands will kill. etc. etc. etc. etc.


That’s a loser argument .
The military no longer goes into  battle with any of those as a primary weapon. What’s your point ? Your bitch broke your heart and now that will kill you too ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You can’t read can you. I can tell you were never in the military……or you’re too fking old to remember shit.
> Both rifles were designed to be used primarily in semi auto mode dufus. The original AR15 had select fire. Colt marketed the civilian version as the AR15 without SF so they could entice toy soldiers like you to buy them. It worked.




You have a difficult time with basic comprehension, don't you Moon Bat?

It is not the firearm that decides its use.  It is the person using the firearm.  Is that so hard for you to understand?

Any firearm can be used for a military purpose.  Any firearm can be used for recreational purpose.  Most can be used for self defense.

When you stupid uneducated Moon Bats rant and rave about an ARs purpose being a weapon of war then you are just blowing smoke out your Libtard asses.  You don't know what you are talking about.

I have a M-16 and ARs.  There is a difference but I am the one to decide what the firearm is to be used for, not the firearm.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 14, 2022)

Flash said:


> You have a difficult time with basic comprehension, don't you Moon Bat?
> 
> It is not the firearm that decides its use.  It is the person using the firearm.  Is that so hard for you to understand?
> 
> ...


The first you need to do, is serve the country in the military instead of pretending.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s a loser argument .
> The military no longer goes into  battle with any of those as a primary weapon. What’s your point ? Your bitch broke your heart and now that will kill you too ?


Wassamatta?  You afraid of a ‘scary’ looking rifle? The military doesn’t go to war with AR15s either.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 15, 2022)

Just leaving this here...


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 15, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Saw this last night and then heard it again from three news outlets this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shame Jack, I was almost kinda OK with raising the age to 19.  I mean, what are the ages of these HS shooters?  If they are HS students, then all of them are 18 or less, so, raising the age to 19 would obviate most school shooters!  But 21 was a bit too greedy, worse because raising the age in any regard DOES NOT ADDRESS THE PROBLEM so will have little impact on reducing school shootings.

But then, the left will never agree that the actual cause is their own progressive policies ripping at the fabric of society and most of the GOP are too pussified to come out and say it.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 20, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Well then, all they need is 10 more and then the Supreme Court to go along.
> 
> (the guns were stored safely at Adam Lanza's home)


At 12 years old I could walk into any drug store and buy ammunition. Maybe even younger but I never tried.  All us kids 22 's strapped to the handlebars of our bikes and that's where a lot of them set on the weekends. But never did we have over 50 people shot over a weekend but I'm sure if we did the country elected shits still wouldn't say same o, same o. and instead grand stand at another tragedy. Does anyone remember Joe Biden before he was a shit head president, back when he was a fowl mouth racist never seeing a law putting Black Americans in prison he didn't like. Where he could use the N word as a noun, verb, and  adjective in a single sentence in the Senate, over and over without missing a beat?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> A bit disingenuous. An 18 year old can’t even handle
> beer. What makes you think he can safely handle ANY firearm without supervision.


When I was 12 years old, I could handle any weapon, including an M16, with deadly precision.

My 19 year old daughter, at 14, could shoot the balls off gnat at 100 yards with an AK, then field strip it.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> When I was 12 years old, I could handle any weapon, including an M16, with deadly precision.


You’re making my point. “ handling “ and “responsibly using” aren’t the same thing. That you would even infer they are  is utterly delusional . It’s especially telling since you use the phrase “ deadly precision”  The m16 is popular for one reason. Nearly everyone including a 12 year old  who can “ handle one with deadly precision“ makes for a great WAR weapon for incompetent  draftees, kids and the incompetent. . Your comments are oblivious in support of mowing children down with “deadly precision. “ Geesus, 12 year olds shooting 8 year olds.

12 year olds have little fking  judgment . That you are now a gun a holic is even more telling.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> When I was 12 years old, I could handle any weapon, including an M16, with deadly precision.
> 
> My 19 year old daughter, at 14, could shoot the balls off gnat at 100 yards with an AK, then field strip it.


It’s one thing to brag about using your uncles excavator with precision at 12, it’s obscene to brag you can kill people with deadly precision at 12.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> When I was 12 years old, I could handle any weapon, including an M16, with deadly precision.
> 
> My 19 year old daughter, at 14, could shoot the balls off gnat at 100 yards with an AK, then field strip it.


Wow, fieldstripping an AK47…..just the skills you need to fight off the white replacement hordes.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> You arent from another site that went under are you?  Snowyfuckguy or something like that?  I was marksman 5 times, but that doesnt matter, because if the need comes for me to shoot, i wont waste ammo.
> 
> View attachment 657883


The only thing you don‘t seem to waste is punctuation.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Flash said:


> I have 29 ARs and one M-16.


Geesus, you’re proud of that ? I was proud when I took down and dressed my first deer. It was Food on the table. . Do you plan on being just as proud of your first “ kill” with weapons that were primarily developed to kill people ? You have  warped ideas. Maybe  enlisting would help.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Flash said:


> There is no military in the world that uses the AR-15 so it is not a military rifle.


Did you ever save in the military dufus ? M16 and AR15 are functionally the same 99% of the tIme you are instructed in their proper use.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Flash said:


> is not the rifle that determines the use. It is the shooter of that rifle.


And you guys are bound and determined that anyone, even criminals have the opprtunity to determine the use.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow, fieldstripping an AK47…..just the skills you need to fight off the white replacement hordes.




Replacement hordes?  Why do you bring up the democrat party talking point.....they have been bragging since obama, that they were going to replace American voters with illegal alien voters from Mexico.......


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Did you ever save in the military dufus ? M16 and AR15 are functionally the same 99% of the tIme you are instructed in their proper use.




Nope....The M16 is a select fire weapon......the AR-15 is not....the AR-15 is a civilian rifle, the M16 is a military weapon...both are protected by the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope....The M16 is a select fire weapon......the AR-15 is not....the AR-15 is a civilian rifle, the M16 is a military weapon...both are protected by the 2nd Amendment.


They have to lie to make a point.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> They have to lie to make a point.


Gun a holics live an entire existence    based in lies.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> They are both the same, Ruger 10/22 just the black one looks "Scary" to progressives, but both shoot the little .22 caliber bullet.  Progressive slaves have no intelligence and would willingly give up their rights, just for a $1,400 check.
> 
> View attachment 655028


The ignorance in comparing the cartridges and pretending they have that much in common is stunning. Typical of guna holics, you just make up up shit to rationalized ignorance.
Some have to be really delusional to claim you know much about firearms when you just don’t


----------



## Batcat (Jun 20, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I’d like to see AR 15s treated the same as handguns
> 
> You have to be 21, get a permit, training and background check.
> 
> Also limit magazine size nationwide to 15 rounds


Perhaps that is how handguns and AR-15s are treated in your state. State laws differ.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> They are both the same, Ruger 10/22 just the black one looks "Scary" to progressives, but both shoot the little .22 caliber bullet.  Progressive slaves have no intelligence and would willingly give up their rights, just for a $1,400 check.
> 
> View attachment 655028


It never fails. After a while the true intent of gun a holics always comes out. It’s a crowd composed of govt. fearing, white replacement theory fearing Zealots .


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 20, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Manchin wants to raise age to 21 for gun purchases, doesn't see need for AR-15s
> 
> Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia voiced his support Monday for raising the age to 21 for purchasing semi-automatic weapons and questioned why individuals need to own high-powered AR-15-style weapons, putting him at odds with Republicans who are resisting imposing any restrictions on access to firearms.
> "I never thought I had a need for that type of a high-capacity automatic weapon," Manchin told CNN on Monday. "I like to shoot, I like to go out and hunt. I like to go out sports shooting. I do all of that. But I've never felt I needed something of that magnitude."
> ...


...shall not be infringed


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> View attachment 654942 View attachment 654943
> 
> Which one of these is an AR-15?
> 
> View attachment 654944


We should have the same weapons Biden gave to the Taliban and gave to Ukraine to sell on the Black market


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> ...shall not be infringed


A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State……….


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> We should have the same weapons Biden gave to the Taliban and gave to Ukraine to sell on the Black market


If we could be sure you guys wouldn’t sell them on the black  market here to criminals……but we can’t. The first thing you’ll do is set up a table at a gun show or put an add out…”ready for business, just don’t tell us who you are. “


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> If we could be sure you guys wouldn’t sell them on the black  market here to criminals……but we can’t. The first thing you’ll do is set up a table at a gun show or put an add out…”ready for business, just don’t tell us who you are. “


Sucks for you Fascists, I know


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sucks for you Fascists, I know


Fascists ? Fascists are CONSERVATIVE right  wing. . More made up shit from the right.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The ignorance in comparing the cartridges and pretending they have that much in common is stunning. Typical of guna holics, you just make up up shit to rationalized ignorance.
> Some have to be really delusional to claim you know much about firearms when you just don’t
> View attachment 660172


Wrong again you worthless piece of excrement.  I never said that the .22 ruger is the same as the .223 AR-15, but again, tell me if you can tell the difference between the two weapons below.
Which one is the assault weapon?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> If we could be sure you guys wouldn’t sell them on the black  market here to criminals……but we can’t. The first thing you’ll do is set up a table at a gun show or put an add out…”ready for business, just don’t tell us who you are. “


I can see that you never purchased a weapon in your life, other than off a thug off the street with the serial number filed off.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Wrong again you worthless piece of excrement.  I never said that the .22 ruger is the same as the .223 AR-15, but again, tell me if you can tell the difference between the two weapons below.
> Which one is the assault weapon?
> 
> View attachment 660228View attachment 660229


You‘re  arguing with yourself and losing. Gee, still trying to pretend you’re an expert. Now it’s state laws ? Maybe you didn’t  know anything about the state laws. It’s THEIR  definition of assault weapon in the glossary of the law, not your’s dufus and certainly not the military. They don‘t make gun regs for states. . Still pretending you know if some .22 are state regulated assault weapons ? You gun a holics  are hilarious.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> I can see that you never purchased a weapon in your life, other than off a thug off the street with the serial number filed off.


Keep telling yourself that loser.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It never fails. After a while the true intent of gun a holics always comes out. It’s a crowd composed of govt. fearing, white replacement theory fearing Zealots .




Do you understand that the democrat party has been openly preaching replacing American voters with illegal aliens from Mexico since obama was in office...do you understand that?   You can see clips of all the democrats from the democrat party, to their allies on cable, to hollywood just gleeful that Mexicans voting in our elections will give the democrat party total control in the years to come...

You understand that...right?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You‘re  arguing with yourself and losing. Gee, still trying to pretend you’re an expert. Now it’s state laws ? Maybe you didn’t  know anything about the state laws. It’s THEIR  definition of assault weapon in the glossary of the law, not your’s dufus and certainly not the military. They don‘t make gun regs for states. . Still pretending you know if some .22 are state regulated assault weapons ? You gun a holics  are hilarious.




The 10th Circuit Court of Appeals already gave the legal definition...

Staples v United States

Staples v. United States, 511 U.S. 600 (1994).

*The AR-15 is the civilian version of the military's M-16 rifle, and is, unless modified, a semiautomatic weapon. The M-16, in contrast, is a selective fire rifle that allows the operator, by rotating a selector switch, to choose semiautomatic or automatic fire.*


----------



## merrill (Jun 20, 2022)

If a shooter cannot hit a target with the one shot why would any shooter need two shots. The second would be a greater waste of time than the first.

Take all assault weapons out of circulation STAT!


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

merrill said:


> If a shooter cannot hit a target with the one shot why would any shooter need two shots. The second would be a greater waste of time than the first.
> 
> Take all assault weapons out of circulation STAT!




Wow.....you really don't understand what you are talking about......


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> I can see that you never purchased a weapon in your life, other than off a thug off the street with the serial number filed off.



Don‘t you think your crowd might be closet homosexuals ? 
While this crowd, did what they said they would do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Fascists ? Fascists are CONSERVATIVE right  wing. . More made up shit from the right.


Keep sending Federal police to local school Boards, Adolf


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You‘re  arguing with yourself and losing. Gee, still trying to pretend you’re an expert. Now it’s state laws ? Maybe you didn’t  know anything about the state laws. It’s THEIR  definition of assault weapon in the glossary of the law, not your’s dufus and certainly not the military. They don‘t make gun regs for states. . Still pretending you know if some .22 are state regulated assault weapons ? You gun a holics  are hilarious.


Why wont you answer my question, is it that you dont know the difference between the two?  Chicken mother fucker.

Which one if the Assault Rifle?   It is because you are a dumbass prog who doesnt know the difference.  I really hate people like you , with a passion.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Don‘t you think your crowd might be closet homosexuals ?
> While this crowd, did what they said they would do.


Wow, just wow, sounds like you are homophobic, you bigoted son of a bitch.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Fascists ? Fascists are CONSERVATIVE right  wing. . More made up shit from the right.


You are an idiot……..fascism is a type of left wing socialism, you idiot.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You are an idiot……..fascism is a type of left wing socialism, you idiot.


You got it wrong.  Communism is far left Socialism while Fascism is far right Socialism.  Both have central government but the government is the control.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> You got it wrong.  Communism is far left Socialism while Fascism is far right Socialism.  Both have central government but the government is the control.



Nope….fascism is left wing……..the Term was coined by Mussolini, a life long communist who was kicked out of the party, and started his own brand of socialism.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope….fascism is left wing……..the Term was coined by Mussolini, a life long communist who was kicked out of the party, and started his own brand of socialism.











						The Road to Serfdom - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> He further argues that the abandonment of individualism and classical liberalism inevitably leads to a loss of freedom, the creation of an oppressive society, the tyranny of a dictator, and the serfdom of the individual. Hayek challenged the view, popular among British Marxists, that* fascism (including Nazism) was a capitalist reaction against socialism.* He argued that fascism, Nazism and socialism had common roots in central economic planning and empowering the state over the individual.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> The Road to Serfdom - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry......but you had to use Hayek....great book by the way....

Nazism is Socialism -- F A Hayek, et al

*One of the main reasons why the socialist character of National Socialism has been quite generally unrecognized, is, no doubt, its alliance with the nationalist groups which represent the great industries and the great landowners. But this merely proves that these groups too -as they have since learnt to their bitter disappointment -have, at least partly, been mistaken as to the nature of the movement. But only partly because -and this is the most characteristic feature of modern Germany – many capitalists are themselves strongly influenced by socialistic ideas, and have not sufficient belief in capitalism to defend it with a clear conscience. But, in spite of this, the German entrepreneur class have manifested almost incredible short-sightedness in allying themselves with a move movement of whose strong anti-capitalistic tendencies there should never have been any doubt.*

*A careful observer must always have been aware that the opposition of the Nazis to the established socialist parties, which gained them the sympathy of the entrepreneur, was only to a very small extend directed against their economic policy. What the Nazis mainly objected to was their internationalism and all the aspects of their cultural programme which were still influenced by liberal ideas. *

*But the accusations against the social-democrats and the communists which were most effective in their propaganda were not so much directed against their programme as against their supposed practice -their corruption and nepotism, and even their alleged alliance with “the golden International of Jewish Capitalism.”
*
*It would, indeed, hardly have been possible for the Nationalists to advance fundamental objections to the economic policy of the other socialist parties when their own published programme differed from these only in that its socialism was much cruder and less rational.*


*The famous 25 points drawn up by Herr Feder,[2] one of Hitler’s early allies, repeatedly endorsed by Hitler and recognized by the by-laws of the National-Socialist party as the immutable basis of all its actions, which together with an extensive commentary is circulating throughout Germany in many hundreds of thousands of copies, is full of ideas resembling those of the early socialists. 

But the dominant feature is a fierce hatred of anything capitalistic -individualistic profit seeking, large scale enterprise, banks, joint-stock companies, department stores, “international finance and loan capital,” the system of “interest slavery” in general; the abolition of these is described as the “[indecipherable] of the programme, around which everything else turns.” It was to this programme that the masses of the German people, who were already completely under the influence of collectivist ideas, responded so enthusiastically.

That this violent anti-capitalistic attack is genuine – and not a mere piece of propaganda – becomes as clear from the personal history of the intellectual leaders of the movement as from the general milieu from which it springs. It is not even denied that man of the young men who today play a prominent part in it have previously been communists or socialists. And to any observer of the literary tendencies which made the Germans intelligentsia ready to join the ranks of the new party, it must be clear that the common characteristic of all the politically influential writers – in many cases free from definite party affiliations – was their anti-liberal and anti-capitalist trend. Groups like that formed around the review “Die Tat” have made the phrase “the end of capitalism” an accepted dogma to most young Germans.[3]

And more...

The Myth of "Nazi Capitalism" | Chris Calton
*
*German socialism, as Mises defines it, differs from what he called “socialism of the Russian pattern” in that “it, seemingly and nominally, maintains private ownership of the means of production, entrepreneurship, and market exchange.” However, this is only a superficial system of private ownership because through a complete system of economic intervention and control, the entrepreneurial function of the property owners is completely controlled by the State. *

*By this, Mises means that shop owners do not speculate about future events for the purpose of allocating resources in the pursuit of profits. Just like in the Soviet Union, this entrepreneurial speculation and resource allocation is done by a single entity, the State, and economic calculation is thus impossible.
*
*“In Nazi Germany,” Mises tells us, the property owners “were called shop managers or Betriebsführer. The government tells these seeming entrepreneurs what and how to produce, at what prices and from whom to buy, at what prices and to whom to sell. The government decrees at what wages labourers should work, and to whom and under what terms the capitalists should entrust their funds. Market exchange is but a sham. As all prices, wages and interest rates are fixed by the authority, they are prices, wages and interest rates in appearance only; in fact they are merely quantitative terms in the authoritarian orders determining each citizen’s income, consumption and standard of living. The authority, not the consumers, directs production. The central board of production management is supreme; all citizens are nothing else but civil servants. This is socialism with the outward appearance of capitalism. Some labels of the capitalistic market economy are retained, but they signify here something entirely different from what they mean in the market economy.”*


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> The Road to Serfdom - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your quote, not actually from Hayek....doesn't support your point....

Hayek challenged the view, popular among British Marxists, that* fascism (including Nazism) was a capitalist reaction against socialism.*


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> The Road to Serfdom - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The communists, especially in Europe and the U.S.....needed to distinguish their socialism from the German socialists......so they tried to say that German socialism wasn't real socialism.......because if they couldn't do that....then they would have to face the truth that the worst mass murderers in history, since 1917....were all socialists..........

The national socialists in Germany were the only socialists called out for their mass murder while the communists, who murdered more people in more countries around the world, were able to get people to forget this fact...


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Wow, just wow, sounds like you are homophobic, you bigoted son of a bitch.


You’re the one proud of dufus chant……it’s part of your post.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Why wont you answer my question, is it that you dont know the difference between the two?  Chicken mother fucker.
> 
> Which one if the Assault Rifle?   It is because you are a dumbass prog who doesnt know the difference.  I really hate people like you , with a passion.
> 
> View attachment 660256 View attachment 660257


Answer stupid questions from ignorant people ? You don’t  even recognize a correct answer do you. Really, you have no idea who determines assault rifle descriptions do you ? Your asking the wrong person dufus. Just check any state or country that  has a ban.

You‘re mad at people who are better informed. That’s why you probably hang with pigeon heads.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Why wont you answer my question, is it that you dont know the difference between the two?  Chicken mother fucker.
> 
> Which one if the Assault Rifle?   It is because you are a dumbass prog who doesnt know the difference.  I really hate people like you , with a passion.
> 
> View attachment 660256 View attachment 660257


You hate people lIke me ? That makes my day. You need counseling.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Keep sending Federal police to local school Boards, Adolf


Federal police ? Ah, which one are they ? You guys sound like little children.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Federal police ? Ah, which one are they ? You guys sound like little children.


FBI


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> FBI


Ha ha..
A general federal police force is technically prohibited by the U.S. constitution…..
We have dedicated agencies for different applications. You guys are  such children.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 20, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> FBI


FBI ?
there are many more…




__





						Federal Law Enforcement Agencies | Go Law Enforcement
					

The largest listing of Federal Law Enforcement Agencies.




					golawenforcement.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> FBI ?
> there are many more…
> 
> 
> ...


Brandon thought it would be fun to sent the FBI against parents speaking out at local school boards


----------



## Batcat (Jun 21, 2022)

So an 18 year old girl leaves the rural area she grew up in and goes to the big city to get a job. Her entry level pay is low so she rents an apartment with another girl to share expenses. One night an intruder breaks into the apartment and rapes and kills both girls. 

If the girls would have been able to legally purchase a firearm they might have been able to stop the intruder‘s attack. 

My daughter was 18 when she encountered a man breaking into our home by forcing the a sliding glass door open despite the fact that a burglar alarm was sounding. She pointed a large caliber revolver at him and he wisely decided to run away. 

She called the police and they arrived quickly. The problem was when she went to answer the door she found she couldn’t release the handgun. The officers told her to point the weapon at the floor and open the door. They made entry and one pried her fingers off the weapon and told her it was the adrenaline aftereffects of the incident. 

I was at work on the graveyard shift at the time and she called me. I left work and when I arrived home I asked her why she didn’t shoot the intruder and she said, “Dad, you told me not to shoot any one who was not inside the house. He was only halfway in.”


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Brandon thought it would be fun to sent the FBI against parents speaking out at local school boards


That's because RWNJ's were threatening school board members and their families with physical harm and death.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Brandon thought it would be fun to sent the FBI against parents speaking out at local school boards


Huh ? The FBI is manning an investigating agency. Wtf are you talking about ?
It’s dight wing terrorism that is the biggest threat.

Maybe you were asleep when the Proud Boys helped orchestrate the election overthrow for Trump.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Huh ? The FBI is manning an investigating agency. Wtf are you talking about ?
> It’s dight wing terrorism that is the biggest threat.
> 
> Maybe you were asleep when the Proud Boys helped orchestrate the election overthrow for Trump.



Sure, honey boo boo. 

They tried to overthrow the election yet the only person killed was an unarmed female Veteran murdered by the Capitol Police


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> That's because RWNJ's were threatening school board members and their families with physical harm and death.


No, Honey Boo Boo

The parents were speaking out against the Groomers


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sure, honey boo boo.
> 
> They tried to overthrow the election yet the only person killed was an unarmed female Veteran murdered by the Capitol Police





CrusaderFrank said:


> Sure, honey boo boo.
> 
> They tried to overthrow the election yet the only person killed was an unarmed female Veteran murdered by the Capitol Police


How ignorant. 4 died, and many cops sustained life threatening injuries. This woman broke through a

barrier leading to the Congress people they were sworn to protect. Are you delusional ?
Gee, how many BLM protestors were there ? Answer....NONE.
Yet Trump was calling for they’re  being shot in the legs. Double standard with white supremes crowd. The crowd was chanting for assassinations of the VP and any elected official they could find...Trump instigated your wet dreams of glory.

More right wing terrorist doesn’t seem to bother you.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

Sure, they were moron.









						Video shows irate mom threatening school board with guns over mask mandates
					

"My children will not come to school on Monday with a mask on, alright? That's not happening. And I will bring every, single gun, loaded," she told the board.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> How ignorant. 4 died, and many cops sustained life threatening injuries. This woman broke through a barrier leading to the Congress people they were sworn to protect. Are you delusional ?


YES, he is.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Answer stupid questions from ignorant people ? You don’t  even recognize a correct answer do you. Really, you have no idea who determines assault rifle descriptions do you ? Your asking the wrong person dufus. Just check any state or country that  has a ban.
> 
> You‘re mad at people who are better informed. That’s why you probably hang with pigeon heads.


Nice deflection again, really the answer is staring you right in your fucking face, you moron.  Once again, which one of the weapons below is an Assault Rifle, if you dont fucking answer i will put your sorry ass on ignore with the other 178 fucking morons.

Which weapon is an Assault Weapon
.......................The one on the left?......................................The one on the right?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sure, honey boo boo.
> 
> They tried to overthrow the election yet the only person killed was an unarmed female Veteran murdered by the Capitol Police


Shows you how stupid QAnon  followers are.....


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Nice deflection again, really the answer is staring you right in your fucking face, you moron.  Once again, which one of the weapons below is an Assault Rifle, if you dont fucking answer i will put your sorry ass on ignore with the other 178 fucking morons.
> 
> Which weapon is an Assault Weapon
> .......................The one on the left?......................................The one on the right?
> View attachment 660343 View attachment 660346


You are a slow one. I’m not the moron when you’re the one who can’t even understand shit about gun laws? Is it because you’re the one who doesn’t know shit about what they are talking about ? Are you that confused by .22 vs .223 ? Please, little child. Take your little ball of gotcha questions and shove them. There are more then half dozen states that claim a ban on assault weapons. You want me to compare their definitions one at a time with your sorry ass little pictures ? Please, go ahead little child and put me on ignore.🖕


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Nice deflection again, really the answer is staring you right in your fucking face, you moron.  Once again, which one of the weapons below is an Assault Rifle, if you dont fucking answer i will put your sorry ass on ignore with the other 178 fucking morons.
> 
> Which weapon is an Assault Weapon
> .......................The one on the left?......................................The one on the right?
> View attachment 660343 View attachment 660346


Here is NY state’s description of assault weapons....not one picture dufus.
Is it too complicated to read without pictures ? You guys are a joke. If you have a problem with NY, put THEM on ignore. Hilarious. There are at least six other states. It’s now up to you.....go for it. Or just cry child. I really don’t care.








						Assault Weapons in New York | Giffords
					

New York’s assault weapon law prohibits manufacturing, transporting, disposing of or possessing an assault weapon in the state.




					giffords.org


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Nice deflection again, really the answer is staring you right in your fucking face, you moron.  Once again, which one of the weapons below is an Assault Rifle, if you dont fucking answer i will put your sorry ass on ignore with the other 178 fucking morons.
> 
> Which weapon is an Assault Weapon
> .......................The one on the left?......................................The one on the right?
> View attachment 660343 View attachment 660346



WTF?
The one on the right.

The one on the left I believe is a 30.06.

Both are former military, that fire a .223 round.

One is lightweight, the other is not.
Light weight meaning that one is a lot more maneuverable than the other.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF?
> The one on the right.
> 
> The one on the left I believe is a 30.06.
> ...


The bottom line is, no one uses pictures in laws to describe what they are regulating. That a gun-a holic  lives in a non verbal world of pictures to describe the world around them, is pitiful. Sorry ass little children playing gotcha with “his” little pictures has no respect for the rule of law if that’s all he knows. 
He’s really quite funny pretending he doesn’t know the difference between a .22 and a .223, just to play games while real children  are being slaughtered and he promotes it with his silly little diversion gocha questions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Manchin wants to raise age to 21 for gun purchases, doesn't see need for AR-15s
> 
> Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia voiced his support Monday for raising the age to 21 for purchasing semi-automatic weapons and questioned why individuals need to own high-powered AR-15-style weapons, putting him at odds with Republicans who are resisting imposing any restrictions on access to firearms.
> "I never thought I had a need for that type of a high-capacity automatic weapon," Manchin told CNN on Monday. "I like to shoot, I like to go out and hunt. I like to go out sports shooting. I do all of that. But I've never felt I needed something of that magnitude."
> ...


Manchin is finished in West Virginia.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF?
> The one on the right.
> 
> The one on the left I believe is a 30.06.
> ...


That's a Ruger 10-22 both are


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The bottom line is, no one uses pictures in laws to describe what they are regulating. That a gun-a holic  lives in a non verbal world of pictures to describe the world around them, is pitiful. Sorry ass little children playing gotcha with “his” little pictures has no respect for the rule of law if that’s all he knows.
> He’s really quite funny pretending he doesn’t know the difference between a .22 and a .223, just to play games while real children  are being slaughtered and he promotes it with his silly little diversion gocha questions.


I know, it's crazy.
Just because a bore of a weapons barrel is somehow is less lethal than a comparative caliber or the projectile coming out of the end of it.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> I know, it's crazy.
> Just because a bore of a weapons barrel is somehow is less lethal than a comparative caliber or the projectile coming out of the end of it.


It’s the typical diversion tactic played by gunners who pretend that just because they can play with a firearm without shooting  themselves in the foot, they are suddenly experts on firearm regulations and the constitution.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's a Ruger 10-22 both are


That's what the search said.
I didn't have the visual search floating icon, at the time I responded.









Hard to tell with the picture between the two.

Regardless, doesn't change my answer.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s the typical diversion tactic played by gunners who pretend that just because they can play with a firearm without shooting  themselves in the foot, they are suddenly experts on firearm regulations and the constitution.


Why do you think they need so many rounds to wound a turtle?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Why do you think they need so many rounds to wound a turtle?


Gun a holics have a high number of chicken shit soldier wannabes  among them. Who knows why they want to go to the surplus store and buy their camo gear and play  soldier boy. The lethality of an AR15 Platform rifle stems from a combination of factors which all play into the ease of its use. Bragging that a 12 year old can shoot one “ with deadly precision” is an immediate warning sign that it’s probably NOT the right weapon to make available to young adults and even older with social problems. They need more regulation as does everyone who is in the line of distribution of firearms from legal sales to criminals. UBCs if done right can help regulate and control the carnage these weapons and all other  firearms cause.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> That's what the search said.
> I didn't have the visual search floating icon, at the time I responded.
> 
> View attachment 660373
> ...


I didn't do a search because I know that the AR platform has a charging handle. The Ruger 10-22 doesn't. Also the magazine is a dead give away.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I didn't do a search because I know that the AR platform has a charging handle. The Ruger 10-22 doesn't.


It could.

The Ruger® 10/22® charging handle upgrade offers users a longer, curved handle, and ensures a stronger grip and improved leverage. The “Spartan”* Charging Handle* is great for shooters with big hands or for competition shooters to make charging and clearing jams quick and easy. The "Spartan’s" unique skeletonized design is an ultra-lightweight modification for your 10/22® and requires no special tools to install.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Also the magazine is a dead give away.


Still, doesn't change my answer.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 21, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Manchin wants to raise age to 21 for gun purchases, doesn't see need for AR-15s
> 
> Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia voiced his support Monday for raising the age to 21 for purchasing semi-automatic weapons and questioned why individuals need to own high-powered AR-15-style weapons, putting him at odds with Republicans who are resisting imposing any restrictions on access to firearms.
> "I never thought I had a need for that type of a high-capacity automatic weapon," Manchin told CNN on Monday. "I like to shoot, I like to go out and hunt. I like to go out sports shooting. I do all of that. But I've never felt I needed something of that magnitude."
> ...


/----/ I don't see a need for Manchin


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You are a slow one. I’m not the moron when you’re the one who can’t even understand shit about gun laws? Is it because you’re the one who doesn’t know shit about what they are talking about ? Are you that confused by .22 vs .223 ? Please, little child. Take your little ball of gotcha questions and shove them. There are more then half dozen states that claim a ban on assault weapons. You want me to compare their definitions one at a time with your sorry ass little pictures ? Please, go ahead little child and put me on ignore.🖕


Did you notice the fucking retard could not answer my question about the two rifles?  Both are the same weapon a Rugar 10/22 , which shoots a .22 cal bullet, but the one on the right has been dressed up to look scary, proving that you dont know shit about weapons. Now you go to the pigsty called ignore with the rest of the progressive pigs.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> That's a Ruger 10-22 both are


You sir, know your weapons.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> It could.
> 
> The Ruger® 10/22® charging handle upgrade offers users a longer, curved handle, and ensures a stronger grip and improved leverage. The “Spartan”* Charging Handle* is great for shooters with big hands or for competition shooters to make charging and clearing jams quick and easy. The "Spartan’s" unique skeletonized design is an ultra-lightweight modification for your 10/22® and requires no special tools to install.
> 
> Still, doesn't change my answer.


No wrong ARs have a charging handle the 10 22 has a bolt handle. Regradless of what they are calling that item it's a bolt handle and no where near close to where a charging handle is placed. And you can tell a big difference between 556/223 magazines and the 1022


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> You sir, know your weapons.


50 plus years I should.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Did you notice the fucking retard could not answer my question about the two rifles?  Both are the same weapon a Rugar 10/22 , which shoots a .22 cal bullet, but the one on the right has been dressed up to look scary, proving that you dont know shit about weapons. Now you go to the pigsty called ignore with the rest of the progressive pigs.


Did you notice what a dumb question it is. No one of any intellect decides whether a firearm should be regulated based upon PICTURES. It’s really stupid. Is English your first language, or pictures ? I posted the descriptive language used by NY. Let’s  see if you can read.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Shows you how stupid QAnon  followers are.....


If the Patriots ever wake up and truly decide to hit Ctl Alt Del twice like it says in the Owners Manual,  you'll see the difference


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No wrong ARs have a charging handle the 10 22 has a bolt handle.


Yes, they do...................stock.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Regradless of what they are calling that item it's a bolt handle and no where near close to where a charging handle is placed. And you can tell a big difference between 556/223 magazines and the 1022


Given similar pictures, hard to tell.
Doesn't matter a .22 caliber, 10/22 lightweight is an assault weapon.

But don't mention

_Overall Length_37"
_Barrel Length_18.50"


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Doesn't matter a .22 caliber, 10/22 lightweight is an assault weapon.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> If the Patriots ever wake up and truly decide to hit Ctl Alt Del twice like it says in the Owners Manual,  you'll see the difference


Wow, a cyber threat . Do you think they can remember how to do three things at once ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> View attachment 660470


Gun a holics must be having fun thinking they aren’t delusional.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Did you notice the fucking retard could not answer my question about the two rifles?  Both are the same weapon a Rugar 10/22 , which shoots a .22 cal bullet, but the one on the right has been dressed up to look scary, proving that you dont know shit about weapons. Now you go to the pigsty called ignore with the rest of the progressive pigs.


I’d have to give shit first….not happening.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> View attachment 660470


Only for people that can't actually shoot a gun.
They think pointing fingers is "practice".

Helps with retards


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Only for people that can't actually shoot a gun.
> They think pointing fingers is "practice".
> 
> Helps with retards


Holics practice by picking  their nose. Even then, they miss more often then not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, they do...................stock.
> 
> Given similar pictures, hard to tell.
> Doesn't matter a .22 caliber, 10/22 lightweight is an assault weapon.
> ...


It's call a bolt handle








						Oversized Ruger 10/22 Bolt Handle Assbly for 22 LR Guns
					





					www.eabco.net
				



This is a charging handle 
Charging Handles - Save big on AR15 and AR10 Charge Handles 
So you're saying any semiautomatic rifle is an assault weapon? 
Looks don't make something what it isn't. Function makes it what it is.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's call a bolt handle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be, depending on the configuration or modifications


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Looks don't make something what it isn't. Function makes it what it is.


Sounds exactly what you're trying to do.
.22 is the same as .223?

WTF?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you're saying any semiautomatic rifle is an assault weapon?


What makes you think this is -not- an 'assault weapon'?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No wrong ARs have a charging handle the 10 22 has a bolt handle. Regradless of what they are calling that item it's a bolt handle and no where near close to where a charging handle is placed. And you can tell a big difference between 556/223 magazines and the 1022











						Archangel® 556 AR-15® Style Conversion Stock for the Ruger® 10/22® with Extended Length Monolithic Rail Forend - Black Polymer
					

We have a huge selection of after market firearm stocks, magazines and accessories all made in our facility in Arizona.




					promagindustries.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Archangel® 556 AR-15® Style Conversion Stock for the Ruger® 10/22® with Extended Length Monolithic Rail Forend - Black Polymer
> 
> 
> We have a huge selection of after market firearm stocks, magazines and accessories all made in our facility in Arizona.
> ...


If you noticed it doesn't have a charging handle it has a bolt handle


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's call a bolt handle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that makes you an expert on gun laws. Of course, you can just read the descriptions of “ assault weapons” in the states that have specific regulations……instead parading around like a peacock, making up irrelevant shit and crappolla  in support of the most efficient slaughter of children.

” Charging handles” wow. Let’s see what states with regs say about that. Oooops.

Need help.








						Assault Weapons in New York | Giffords
					

New York’s assault weapon law prohibits manufacturing, transporting, disposing of or possessing an assault weapon in the state.




					giffords.org


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I didn't do a search because I know that the AR platform has a charging handle. The Ruger 10-22 doesn't. Also the magazine is a dead give away.


Maybe you should read this.
“The Superintendent of State Police must create and maintain an internet website to educate the public as to which semiautomatic rifle, semiautomatic shotgun, or semiautomatic pistol or other weapons are illegal under these provisions. The website must contain information to assist the public in recognizing the relevant features proscribed by these provisions, as well the make and model of weapons requiring registration.6”


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I didn't do a search because I know that the AR platform has a charging handle. The Ruger 10-22 doesn't. Also the magazine is a dead give away.


You need help.








						Assault Weapons in New York | Giffords
					

New York’s assault weapon law prohibits manufacturing, transporting, disposing of or possessing an assault weapon in the state.




					giffords.org


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> View attachment 660470


Sure, keep laughing.








						Assault Weapons in New York | Giffords
					

New York’s assault weapon law prohibits manufacturing, transporting, disposing of or possessing an assault weapon in the state.




					giffords.org


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> View attachment 660470


Let’s try laughing in Connecticut 
I just moved into Connecticut and I possess an Assault Weapon. May I keep the weapon or if not what are my options?​Within 90 days of moving to Connecticut, you may sell the weapon to any licensed gun dealer, or you must do one of the following;


render the weapon permanently inoperable,
sell it to an out of state dealer,
relinquish the weapon to a law enforcement agency.
*If you choose to keep the weapon you risk felony arrest.*


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Did you notice the fucking retard could not answer my question about the two rifles?  Both are the same weapon a Rugar 10/22 , which shoots a .22 cal bullet, but the one on the right has been dressed up to look scary, proving that you dont know shit about weapons. Now you go to the pigsty called ignore with the rest of the progressive pigs.


Let’s see what happens .








						The Simple Physics That Makes Some Bullets Deadlier Than Others
					

How higher speed, greater mass, and more surface area increase the damage that rounds can do to human bodies.




					www.thetrace.org


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Maybe you should read this.
> “The Superintendent of State Police must create and maintain an internet website to educate the public as to which semiautomatic rifle, semiautomatic shotgun, or semiautomatic pistol or other weapons are illegal under these provisions. The website must contain information to assist the public in recognizing the relevant features proscribed by these provisions, as well the make and model of weapons requiring registration.6”




Yes....we know...they are making it up....thanks for sharing...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Let’s try laughing in Connecticut
> I just moved into Connecticut and I possess an Assault Weapon. May I keep the weapon or if not what are my options?​Within 90 days of moving to Connecticut, you may sell the weapon to any licensed gun dealer, or you must do one of the following;
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, we know, you guys hate gun owners and want them put in prison for crimes they did not commit.....we know the history of fascists like you and it isn't pretty.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If you noticed it doesn't have a charging handle it has a bolt handle


I have used the M-16 during my time in the military, know exactly what the charging handle is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> I have used the M-16 during my time in the military, know exactly what the charging handle is.


Yes but was pointing out that the archangel doesn't have a charging handle.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 21, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> I have used the M-16 during my time in the military, know exactly what the charging handle is.


So cooks used m16s ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 4, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> I have used the M-16 during my time in the military, know exactly what the charging handle is.


Not impressed .


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 7, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> They are both the same, Ruger 10/22 just the black one looks "Scary" to progressives, but both shoot the little .22 caliber bullet.  Progressive slaves have no intelligence and would willingly give up their rights, just for a $1,400 check.
> 
> View attachment 655028


Wow and I though I was the only one figuring this out and every time its time to vote they are promised a better life but now going on 40 years they are still living in a weapons free democrat shit hole. Johnson said they would be voting democRat for 200 years


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 7, 2022)

badbob85037 said:


> Wow and I though I was the only one figuring this out and every time its time to vote they are promised a better life but now going on 40 years they are still living in a weapons free democrat shit hole. Johnson said they would be voting democRat for 200 years


More gunaholic incoherent babble.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 18, 2022)

AMart said:


> If someone wants to get guns they will. The legal age to purchase alcohol is 21. It doesn't stop those under that age from getting alcohol. At most maybe 100 a year at most are killed from AR fire vs. thousands from handguns.


Those 100+ people matter. It's not just Black lives.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 18, 2022)

miketx said:


> View attachment 654946
> 
> Or if the useless cowards stand around doing nothing.


We should arm all the school children. There's no age limit in the Constitution.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Let’s try laughing in Connecticut
> I just moved into Connecticut and I possess an Assault Weapon. May I keep the weapon or if not what are my options?​Within 90 days of moving to Connecticut, you may sell the weapon to any licensed gun dealer, or you must do one of the following;
> 
> 
> ...


The Supremes told the lower Courts to go back and rethink cases for challenges to laws like this.

It is illegal to ban AR-15s under the judgement of the _Miller_ case.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 18, 2022)

Flash said:


> The Supremes told the lower Courts to go back and rethink cases for challenges to laws like this.
> It is illegal to ban AR-15s under the judgement of the _Miller_ case.


_Miller_, _Heller_, _Caetano_, and _Bruen _all very clearly indicate a ban on 'assault weapons' violates the constitution - as the USSC will clearly rule once the issue is placed before them.
Anyone who tells you otherwise is lying to you.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> _Miller_, _Heller_, _Caetano_, and _Bruen _all very clearly indicate a ban on 'assault weapons' violates the constitution - as the USSC will clearly rule once the issue is placed before them.
> Anyone who tells you otherwise is lying to you.




...and magazines.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> _Miller_, _Heller_, _Caetano_, and _Bruen _all very clearly indicate a ban on 'assault weapons' violates the constitution - as the USSC will clearly rule once the issue is placed before them.
> Anyone who tells you otherwise is lying to you.




Unless the democrats get to replace Thomas, or more of the conservative Justices......then its all over...


----------



## miketx (Jul 18, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> We should arm all the school children. There's no age limit in the Constitution.


You can stop proving how stupid you are. We get it.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Flash said:


> The Supremes told the lower Courts to go back and rethink cases for challenges to laws like this.
> 
> It is illegal to ban AR-15s under the judgement of the _Miller_ case.


If they are doing it, it’s not illegal. Every state has its own lawyers they consult before they make any laws.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> If they are doing it, it’s not illegal. Every state has its own lawyers they consult before they make any laws.




A Legislature can disobey the law just like any other entity.

The Moon Bats seem to forget that the _Miller _ruling specifically addressed this. In _Miller,_ the issue was the legality of a short-barreled shotgun. SCOTUS determined that it could be regulated because it was not suitable for use by the military or militia as a weapon of war. All the Moon Bats conveniently IGNORES this.  You can't argue that the AR-15 is a weapon of war that is too dangerous for civilians to own and then obey the law by banning it after the _Miller_ decision.

Also, _Heller_ addressed the issue of banning classes of firearms like the AR-15:

"The handgun ban amounts to a prohibition of an entire class of “arms” that is overwhelmingly chosen by American society for that lawful purpose. The prohibition extends, moreover, to the home, where the need for defense of self, family, and property is most acute. Under any of the standards of scrutiny that we have applied to enumerated constitutional rights,[Footnote 27] banning from the home “the most preferred firearm in the nation to ‘keep’ and use for protection of one’s home and family,” 478 F. 3d, at 400, would fail constitutional muster."



Antonin Scalia, DC v. Heller (2008) - from: District of Columbia v. Heller, 554 U.S. 570 (2008)


----------



## d0gbreath (Jul 18, 2022)

I would feel sorry for those that are 18, 19 and 20, which rules out anyone on here.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Flash said:


> A Legislature can disobey the law just like any other entity.
> 
> The Moon Bats seem to forget that the _Miller _ruling specifically addressed this. In _Miller,_ the issue was the legality of a short-barreled shotgun. SCOTUS determined that it could be regulated because it was not suitable for use by the military or militia as a weapon of war. All the Moon Bats conveniently IGNORES this.  You can't argue that the AR-15 is a weapon of war that is too dangerous for civilians to own and then obey the law by banning it after the _Miller_ decision.
> 
> ...


I see you left out that Heller needs to be qualified, register his handgun and the owner, Heller  needs to be licensed. That makes your entire post a fraud.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I see you left out that Heller needs to be qualified, register his handgun and the owner, Heller  needs to be licensed. That makes your entire post a fraud.


The _Bruen_ case said that the states have to have either Constitutional Carry or "shall issue".  That means that the licensing cannot be oppressive like the Democrat filth is doing.

After the _Bruen_ case the Supremes also told the lower courts that had decided bans are legal to go back and get it right this time.   They are giving the lower courts the opportunity to stop the oppression before accepting one of ban cases.


----------



## miketx (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> If they are doing it, it’s not illegal. Every state has its own lawyers they consult before they make any laws.


Ohhh golly, the jail house lawyer has spoke!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

miketx said:


> Ohhh golly, the jail house lawyer has spoke!


Oh, you and the rest of the Trump holes make the decision ? Nope, it’s made by the SC dufus.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

Flash said:


> The _Bruen_ case said that the states have to have either Constitutional Carry or "shall issue".  That means that the licensing cannot be oppressive like the Democrat filth is doing.
> 
> After the _Bruen_ case the Supremes also told the lower courts that had decided bans are legal to go back and get it right this time.   They are giving the lower courts the opportunity to stop the oppression before accepting one of ban cases.


Shall, will…..same old bullshit. Heller decided. The handgun needs to be registered, the owner needs to be licensed….in other words, your right to possess a handgun is LIMITED to only those who qualify.


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Shall, will…..same old bullshit. Heller decided. The handgun needs to be registered, the owner needs to be licensed….in other words, your right to possess a handgun is LIMITED to only those who qualify.




You are confused Moon Bat.

The _Bruen _case severely limited what the filthy Liberals could use to "qualify".

The Democrat assholes in New York used oppressive criteria to determine qualification and the Supremes told them to cut that shit out.

You can never trust Liberals to be reasonable, can you?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 19, 2022)

miketx said:


> You can stop proving how stupid you are. We get it.


Is there an age limit for the 2nd Amendment? I'll be waiting for your answer...


----------



## miketx (Jul 19, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Is there an age limit for the 2nd Amendment? I'll be waiting for your answer...


Expected leftist spew. Always the same.


----------



## miketx (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Oh, you and the rest of the Trump holes make the decision ? Nope, it’s made by the SC dufus.


Really liar? You're the jackass making claims! Stop lying. Same ole same ole leftard drivel.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 19, 2022)

miketx said:


> Expected leftist spew. Always the same.


There's no age limit. My 6 year old kid should be able to be armed at school. And he already has more courage than all those fat fucks standing around in Uvalde.


----------



## miketx (Jul 19, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> There's no age limit. My 6 year old kid should be able to be armed at school. And he already has more courage than all those fat fucks standing around in Uvalde.


You can stop proving how stupid you are. People allow children access to guns end up in prison where your sorry ass belongs


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 19, 2022)

miketx said:


> You can stop proving how stupid you are. People allow children access to guns end up in prison where your sorry ass belongs


The 2nd says no such thing. You must be a communist.


----------

